# What is Cristiano Ronaldo's Enneagram?(football/player) Could someone help please?



## Geslan (Mar 8, 2016)

“I was in the swimming pool with my girlfriend and sometimes we like to have a race. Sometimes you have to give her an opportunity to be happy but I win because I don’t like to lose. It’s simple like that.” –Cristiano Ronaldo

Cristiano Ronaldo dos Santos Aveiro, GOIH, known as Cristiano Ronaldo, is a Portuguese professional footballer who plays for Spanish club Real Madrid and the Portugal national team. He is a forward and serves as captain for Portugal. A prolific striker, Ronaldo holds more than his fair share of scoring records, and has been named player of the year multiple times. In January 2014 he hit a major milestone, scoring the 400th goal of his career while playing for Real Madrid.

Ronaldo is one of most the fantastic soccer players the universe ever produced if not the best. He has won many awards in his career. 

He does everything and anything to win. He betrayed his close friend wayne rooney in a soccer match at the world cup 2006 when his friend rooney was in the other team so that his own team could win. He will happily multi-task when placed under heavy time constraints because he can play in different positions.

He dominates on the field. He likes to call the shots, is aggressive on the offense, and hates to lose. His personality style also makes him prone to impatience—He lacks tolerance for the mistakes of his teammates, and can often be seen on the field groaning, yelling, and making frustrated gestures with his hands. Still, as a team leader, he commands respect and admiration (and a healthy dose of fear) from everyone he plays with.

He is an extremely hard worker.At Sporting Clube de Portugal, the impatient Ronaldo once had a surgery that could have shorterned his promising career if unsuccessful or could have kept the promising player away from football for a long time. Interestingly he resumed training in few days after the surgery.

Another trait is that he has a high level of personal anxiety. This he evidently shows each time he’s frustrated. This was when Cristiano Ronaldo was criticised for underperforming in Euro 2012 soccer tournament, showing frustration at his team-mates' errors and for walking off into the changing-rooms straight after the match, rather than acknowledging the crowd along with the team. A, There was no doubt CR7’s attitude was influenced by excessive personal pressure to perform which he was unable to do. 

Ronaldo is also a footballer known to be intolerant of others. One of such instances was in 07/08 season at Manchester United. He was shown red with a three-match ban for head-butting Portsmouth’s Richard Hughes during United's second match of the season. Even though the player said he had "learned a lot" from the experience and would not let players "provoke" him in the future, he has often reacted starkly to tackles both inside and outside the pitch after the incidence. 

Cristiano Ronaldo likes to dress fashionably and can get away with more colorful clothes. He is often seen changing his hairstyle and taking his shirt off.He feels pride in what he does, he wants to be the best, he likes to lead from the front. He likes to embarrass defenders, he would dribble past one or two defenders and then he would the pass the ball backwards arrogantly. Ronaldo built himself a personal museum in his hometown, making him one of two soccer players in the world with his own museum. 

German magazine Der Spiegel explains "With the gel in his hair, the diamonds in his ear, his dancing around the ball, his arrogant smile and his dives out of nowhere, Ronaldo behaved like someone who in fact deserved a good beating." He has his own fashion line selling gaudy CR7 belt buckles, leather-pocketed jeans, loafers, and underwear for “fans that want to dress like Ronaldo.” 

However he has spent a lot of money on charity as he is always paying for a sick kid’s brain surgery, or cancer treatment, or giving money to help Indonesian tsunami victims. He is always signing fans autographs or he is always supporting people to get through tough phases of their life.

Because of this the forward is often portrayed as arrogant by onlookers and the Portugal captain thinks his reputation often precedes him. "Maybe sometimes, I agree that I have a bad image on the pitch because I'm too serious." He said. He also hit back at critics who have labelled him over-confident."One day I would like to sit with them and have a chat to see in which way they think I'm arrogant, because I think they need to sit with me to know who the real Cristiano is." He said.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Slightly unhealthy 3w2>7w8>8w7 So/Sp imo.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

He's probably a 3. When you see a showy overachiever, it's safe to assume 3.


----------

